# Name suggestions?



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

I need some name suggestions for girls... Starting with the letter "E" ready set go!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Eden, Everly, Echo


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That pic is too adorable!

Edith, Elizabeth, Emmie


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eve , earleen, Eileen , Edna , Ebony, Edge, Earl or Easter ... Hopes this helps!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Eleanor. 
Ella
Easter
Elexis
Elizabell
Elsie
Elf
Ericka

These were some names I found on the internet, if you can't tell.  . And you're goats are adoreable, I love them!


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Eowyn, Edelweis, Edellyn.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Ella, Esme, Echo, Elmera, Erin (my name though, that's weird), Ermine, Endure, Eerie,


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

We have an Ellenor "Ellie" and her daughter Emma


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Eclipse, Elaine, Everlasting, Eventide, Epic, Emma, Ella, Eva, Eden, Ellie, Ever After, Echo, Edsel (Noble), Elda (Warrior), Electra, Elena (Shining Light), Ericka , Erin


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Ebony, Eclipse, Eternity, Elvira, Esmeralda, Edyth, Eileen, Elf, Elaine/a, Eliana, Emerald, Elyssa, Eris (Greek Goddess of Discord - for a troublemaker!), Evangeline/a, Eagle, Euphoria, Evensong, Emily, Eggplant, Echo, Ecesis, Eclair,and Ember


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Eeyore Elf and echo
I love that picture


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Emmy-Lu 
Evvey-Lu 
Ella-Lu


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Look at the ears on that girl on the left ! SO CUTE and great pic ! ok E names: Easy, Eco (Echo), Eager, Eddy, Emmy


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Eliza, Emma, Ethel, Emilia, Edith, Echo...


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Elaine Evanora Evon or Esther 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My "e" was going o be Electra but s now Eve short for Ever After


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't stop looking at the picture long enough to think about names! Sweet little hearts!
How about Esther?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They look like kittens!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

They're better than kittens...they're goats!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking at them, if it were me lol I would name them Elizabeth, Esther, and Eva :cheers: Good luck with name choosing!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

They are gorgeous! Such sweet baby faces.

I like the names Eloise, Edith, and for one of the white ones Eira, which means snow in Welsh, or Eirlys, which means snowdrop.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Eva,Eloise and Ernestine


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you chosen yet


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

